# Sorry - feeling sorry for myself



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Just got back from my m/w appointment - I am 39+1.  I last saw her 3 weeks ago when she said babies head was 1/5 palpable and that this was good as it meant it was nearly fully engaged.  Have done loads of walking, staying active etc for the last 3 weeks but today have found out that babies head hasn't moved down any further.  I know it sounds really silly but I'm just so fed up and upset and she never listens to my worries!  I'm really scared of going overdue - a close friend of mine ended up having a stillborn baby because she was left to go overdue and I just cannot get this out of my head!  The m/w just said it was normal to go overdue because dates can be inaccurate etc but I tried to explain to her that with assisted conceptions, the dates are not inaccurate.  She just looked at me and then booked me in for a stretch and sweep at 41 weeks.  I asked her if they could do this at 40 weeks and she said that in this area the earliest they will do it is at 41 weeks.  I just can't stop crying because I feel they won't listen to me - I really do not want to go more than a couple of days overdue as I'm so worried about placenta function etc.  What can I do?   All I want is for my baby to be born safe and healthy and I really don't care if this means having a c/s on my due date.  Is it too late to request a c/s now?  I know this may sound extreme but I'm so worried about my baby .  
P.S - I've had no braxton hicks which she says is a bad sign - is this true?
Any advice welcome - sorry for the moan!
JB. xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

take a deep breath and relax.

Braxton hicks are fine, they are practice contractions and a good sign as far as I'm concerned.

As for the baby being 1/5 th palpable, I'd be shocked a that measurement as I would be expecting to see the babies head on its way out by then. !/5th engaged is more likely to have been the measurement, which is perfectly normal and fine.

I know its hard for you but at the moment you are still not yet due, and anything could happen in the next few days. Babies are best left until they are ready to come out rather than be pushed out, which may cause other problems. I went to bed the night before Myles was born, his head was totally free and my water broke 2 hrs later!!!

I'm sure you will be fine, and your baby too. But.......... if you have a major issue with this, speak to your consultant. They tend to listen to mums worries but if possible, try to relax and enjoy your last few days of pregnancy.

Let me know how you are 

Take care x


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Oink,
Thanks for your reply - I wish my m/w was as sympathetic and understanding as you.
I am feeling a little calmer today and will definitely speak to my consultant of I go over my due date and begin to get worried - thanks.  I think I got myself into a right state because she is so uncaring and never listens!   She also as much as implied that the baby would be 2 weeks late and I would need to be induced because the head hasn't dropped any further into the pelvis and because I wasn't experiencing braxton hicks!  

Now, I have another worry though - sorry !
Yesterday morning when I stood up to get out of bed, there was a trickle of fluid down my leg.  I thought that maybe it was just watery discharge or urine  - sorry!  Last night I felt the urge to wee constantly (every 5 / 10 mins) and this has carried on today.  This morning when I stood up from bed, the same thing happened - fluid running down my legs and my PJ bottoms were wet.  I'm now concerned that maybe my waters are slowly leaking .  It didn't feel like I needed to wee when the fluid ran out and on closer examination (sorry!) hasn't stained my bottoms in the same way wee would - it has dried clear and doesn't smell like urine.  It was also very thin in consistency, not mucous like so I don't think it's discharge.  The hospital advised putting on a pad and seeing if that gets wet because if it was my waters it would continue to leak.  The pad isn't wet but I still have this unbearable urge to pass water.  Just wondered if my waters could actually be leaking and what to do if I have another trickle of fluid in the morning?  How long can this go on for without harming the baby?
Thanks,
JB. xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

your waters would continue to leak if they had gone. Keep the pad on but I think it does sound like urine. This is very very common especially at the end of pregnancy as your babies head can squeeze your bladder, without you even knowing.

It is also a good sign as it means that your babys head is likely to be even lower in your pelvis now (I really wish I could get my hands on your bump and let you know!!)

You will be fine, make sure you are happy with your babys movements, and any worries speak to your maternity unit

Take care x


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Oink,
Now I'm even more confused than ever !  Yesterday, we spent the whole morning in the hospital with suspected SROM.  Again when I got up yesterday morning, there was a big gush of fluid that soaked through the pad, my PJ bottoms, ran down my leg and wet the floor  (thank God for wooden flooring!).  The fluid was again runny like water but this time was also tinged pink.  When I rang the mat unit, they said it did sound like my waters had gone and to come in.  We went in and they checked on baby and did a speculum exam.  However, there was no evidence of water pooling, just lots of discharge.  They sent us for a walk and told me to lie down for 30 minuted before performing another speculum exam.  Again, there was no evidence of waters pooling .  They performed a scan to check on fluid levels around the baby and said that the levels were normal .  They sent me home and said to monitor dampness of pad  and to come back in if the pad seems to be getting soaked.  Yesterday, I had some pinkish tinged discharge which I am assuming is the plug starting to come away but no more today .  This morning, I had a bit more fluid on standing, but not a big gush like yesterday.  Today it was more of a cloudy colour so I'm assuming that it's just lots of runny discharge  .  Baby has been moving OK but I seem to have less discharge than ever throughout the day so I'm a little baffled .

Should I be worried about infection since they were unsure as to whether my waters were leaking or not?  They didn't say anything about it but I have avoided baths and sex just to be sure.  I really do enjoy baths though and just wondered what you thought?
Thanks - and sorry for being such a pain.  Just wish little Jelly would hurry up now as all these events are not helping my nerves!
JB. xxx
P.s forgot to say during the speculum examination, the mw was unable to see my cervix so I'm guessing things are not imminent - is this right?


----------

